# V60 pouring techniques



## bbabel (Oct 10, 2016)

Hi there! I've been experimenting with super slow pouring over V60 recently and been wondering whether other people been trying something new with their pourovers like shaking the dripper throughout the process  or stuff like that.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Shaking throughout would lead to excessive silt getting into the cup.

Once you have the coffee dose wet, probably best to agitate as little as possible beyond any disruption caused by pouring itself.

It's easy enough to hit basically any region of extraction you like with V60, so it's hard to see what benefit something like that would bring.


----------



## DanZH (Apr 9, 2021)

I would swirl after the bloom and stir after all my water has been added.


----------

